

Grouper Co-Founder Accused of Breaking Ethics Policies at Newsweek - danso
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/27/jerry-guo-newsweek-grouper-fareed-zakaria/?show=all

======
padrack
Actually, the point of the piece is he didn't violate policy, Fareed Zakaria
changed the rules.

But he did lie to the guy from Ignighter. Later, he apologized.

~~~
danso
Correction noted, my bad.

The relevant section:

 __Like many news organizations, Newsweek had a longstanding ethics policy
that expressly forbid reporters from accepting flights, hotel accommodations
and merchandise in exchange for coverage. But current and former Newsweek
staffers who worked alongside Mr. Guo said that during his tenure at Newsweek
International, Fareed Zakaria changed that policy, specifically for reporters
working on The Good Life section.

“It just begs the question, why did Fareed implement these new rules?” said a
current Newsweek employee who worked alongside Mr. Guo. “Nobody objected,
because Jerry filed good copy. It seems crazy now, but he basically just
played within the absurd rules of the time.

------
newchimedes
I like how he states that he was a YC funded company...since they got an
interview with YC and took the travel money $400 to invest in building up the
company.

